# Early socialization classes



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Dre turned 12 weeks old on Sunday and we starting to look for puppy socialization classes in the area. Our vet is pretty adamant about no contact with *any* other dogs, especially in large groups, until he is fully vaccinated and I am inclined to agree with them on this matter. On top of this, the breeder forwarded us an email about a very bad new strain of Parvo making its way out of New Mexico. 

Yesterday, while looking around for local puppy classes, I came across a highly rated local school which offers "early socialization classes for puppies". *Age Group: 7 weeks to 21 weeks*. They claim that classes are indoors and the room is disinfected before each class. I really don't have much experience with this and maybe missing something, but how could this be a good idea?? Even if they disinfect the entire building, if someone in your group brings a sick puppy who is not fully vaccinated to boot, chances of your puppy getting sick are rather high. 

Is this a common practice?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Until fully vetted, I would stick with introducing him to dogs that you know. You can do a lot with a pup that doesn't involve him being in a room with a lot of other puppies. Invite people over, take him to their house too.
Stay away from dog parks and take him to fields where most dogs don't travel. Take him on rides in the car. Socialization is more than just being around other puppies.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

7 weeks sounds young. The ones by our house are 10 weeks and you have to show proof of 2nd round of shots.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> Until fully vetted, I would stick with introducing him to dogs that you know. You can do a lot with a pup that doesn't involve him being in a room with a lot of other puppies. Invite people over, take him to their house too.
> Stay away from dog parks and take him to fields where most dogs don't travel. Take him on rides in the car. Socialization is more than just being around other puppies.


Yep. We are with you on this one. My work has a football field sized lawn where we take him all the time. There are no other dogs there and an ID is required to enter the gates. We do drive around with him all the time, have people over pretty much on daily basis and visited a friend who has a 8y/o Vizsla named Joseph. I guess Joseph was not expecting to see me with a wiggly puppy, so as soon as we showed up, he gathered all of his toys (gathered by shoving all 20 of them in his mouth at the same time), went into the bathroom and shut the door  We are going to have a play date on neutral grounds this week. We also go to a beach couple of times a week. Not a dog beach, but a regular beach where dogs are allowed on a leash before 9am and after 6pm and we stay far away from other people when we are there. Dre is more occupied with playing in sand and attacking piles of kelp anyway.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I agree allowing 7 week olds and no requirement for vaccinations is a bit of a red flag. 

Scout started puppy classes at 16 weeks after having three rounds of shots. Half the class time is training and half is play time. I'm perfectly capable of training on my own, but I've found the obedience plus puppy to puppy socialization useful for working on impulse control with distractions. 

If you're not interested in taking a class, but want to find Dre a playmate, you might be able to contact a local trainer or your vet and see if they know of any vaccinated, friendly puppies you could set up a playdate with.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Hm... Pretty interesting statement from the officially-sounding American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior

http://avsabonline.org/uploads/position_statements/puppy_socialization.pdf



> In general, puppies can start puppy
> socialization classes as early as
> 7-8 weeks of age. Puppies should
> receive a minimum of one set of vaccines at least 7 days prior to the first
> ...


My gut feeling tells me that my vet is a better authority on this matter.


----------



## mrmra (Jul 18, 2013)

My pup went into puppy classes at 9 weeks. Did require proof of shots. No other dogs at home, so I wanted to make sure he kept up with socialization with other dogs prior to 12 weeks. Puppy class went great. He learned that large Great Danes are patient, but not THAT patient.

Parvo is all over the place, but the class did require shots. I was comfortable at putting him in class at 9 weeks.


----------

